#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  April Member of the Month - 2015

## Kiki

A new month and a new MOTM! Are you ready for it?

 :*yay*: 

As we usher in the springtime here in the USA  a beloved, longstanding member (he hails from the US and hes been here since 2012!) also does the same. He loves mac n cheese, ice cream, subs, chicken, pepsi but not cake very much. Remember this if his birthday ever comes up! NO CAKE. 



As a member who describes himself as creative, we can certainly agree! This member has single-handedly created many new and fun Downtown games such as Black Market and Propose To The Person Above You, along with Confessional.

The MOTM this month loves to RP fantasy, and is involved in a number of RPs, including Detective Masters and Heroes of Virtue. 

This Month's MOTM has an approachable demeanor! He is a friendly, funny face for new members as he greets many newbies in their intro threads and helping out around the site. Curious and inquisitive, our MOTM loves asking other members questions in their Ask Threads, along with posing his own threads about lifes hardest questions, such as What Is Love?

Still dont know who Im talking about? Well heres an artists interpretation:


Helpful and playful to a fault, lets give a stirring congratulations to our April Member of the Month  Pied Piper! 



(But seriously, stop kidnapping children.)

----------


## Kris



----------


## Bia

Congratulations!!

----------


## Griff

Congrats!  :(juggle):

----------


## Rha'az

Pied? Pied?? PIED?? CONGRATS!!

----------


## Omac

Me..? Really, me?! LIKE, ME AS IN ME?! IS THIS A JOKE?! No? Well, awe thanks guys. I love all of you, well most of you. Some of you aren't on the list  :*superb*:  Anyhow let's get down to business. 
 As my first decree as king I say we make Tuesdays taco day, Wednesdays should also be toast day. I nominate this day April first, which has nothing else important to it, as national Pied Piper day! There already is National rat catcher day  :-sar_clap-:  Oh, and cake, condiments, and rats are forever banned! 

What's that? I don't have royal power..?  :F_F:  Uh.. free cookies for everyone!

----------


## G

Congrats Omac <3 <3 <3 You totally deserve it !!!

----------


## HoneyHeart

*Congrats, Pied! Hope your month is full of pleasant surprises!*

----------


## HoneyHeart

*Congr**ats, Pied! Hope your month is full of pleasant surprises!* *P.S. Nice Crown!**
*

----------


## Kiki

> Me..? Really, me?! LIKE, ME AS IN ME?! IS THIS A JOKE?! No? Well, awe thanks guys. I love all of you, well most of you. Some of you aren't on the list  Anyhow let's get down to business. 
>  As my first decree as king I say we make Tuesdays taco day, Wednesdays should also be toast day. I nominate this day April first, which has nothing else important to it, as national Pied Piper day! There already is National rat catcher day  Oh, and cake, condiments, and rats are forever banned! 
> 
> What's that? I don't have royal power..?  Uh.. free cookies for everyone!


 :XD: 

Your are king of this month to us!  :-that_king-:

----------


## Omac

> Your are king of this month to us!


Oh, in that case.. Where's those cookies I asked for?  ::rollseyes::  I no longer have to sing this. Also, YouTube thinks it's funny...  :(stare): 



Spoiler: Stupid YT

----------


## Sinderella

Congratulations!

----------


## Omac

All jokes aside guys, I'm love this website and for it to honor me like this is just amazing. Now you'll never get rid of me!  :*weee*:

----------


## V

Congrats Omac,

I like that Taco Tuesday proposal  :XD:

----------


## Kiki

ALL HAIL PIED PIPER

----------


## Preach

Congrats Omac!!  ::D: !!

----------


## Merry



----------


## GoldenMyth

Congrats, Piper! I feel like I need to say it even though we went through an entire conversation on Facebook about this... and then went on with Imagine Dragons puns. That was fun.

----------


## Mihkul

Congrats to you, Pied.

----------


## DistortedReality

Congrats Piper you deserved it!

But just know i'm waiting for you to slip so I can take over as ruler of Downtown  :*stare*: 

I mean uhhh....Look someone brought cake! 

*awkward runs away*

----------


## Kiki

:(cake):   :-agreement-:

----------


## Sear

Emergesh!!!!!   Congratulations Piper!!!!

----------


## Omac

Awe thanks guys! 




> I mean uhhh....Look someone brought cake! 
> 
> *awkward runs away*





> 


 :;twitch;:  Where's that unfriend button again..? 

Oh, and Distorted. The king of downtown is obviously.. Siks. For now.  :totheright:

----------


## DistortedReality

> Oh, and Distorted. The king of downtown is obviously.. Siks. For now.


Maybe we should do that team up thing to take him down.

then I can stab you in the back

I mean then we can joint rule Downtown

----------


## Omac

> Maybe we should do that team up thing to take him down.
> 
> I mean then we can joint rule Downtown


Sure! I'd never betray you either! 

That's a lie, made the same deal with Sherlock  

I want to wear the crown!

----------


## DistortedReality

> Sure! I'd never betray you either! 
> 
> 
> I want to wear the crown!


Excellent! So we will both take over Downtown and totally not betray each other.

*slowly tucks the poison away for later*

----------


## Omac

> Excellent! So we will both take over Downtown and totally not betray each other.


Sounds like a plan! 

An assassination plan that is

----------


## Nori

how the hecky did i miss this?  :*stare*: 
I don't think I have ever been so #proud  :-that_cry-:

----------


## Juicesir

git it

----------


## Kiki

> Where's that unfriend button again..?



 :*stare*:

----------


## Omac

> how the hecky did i miss this? 
> I don't think I have ever been so #proud


Open your eyes Sherlock, open your bright meaty eyes. 




> 


I'm kidding Kiki! Like seriously, if I blocked you I wouldn't be able to keep you in a cage in my website takeover of 2021.  ::D:

----------


## Kiki

:luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Omac

As my last day of being king I'd like to say a site wide thanks to everyone who participated with me in some form, forming me into the person I'm proud to be. Even though this summer will be a last of RPing for me for quite a while, I had no intention on leaving the website. How else can I enact my eight year plan? Still, you'll never get rid of me no matter how much you peasants beg. Er.. I mean....

Thank you RPA, to all of you.

----------


## InfraredHero

Even though it's your last day as king, can we still have Taco Tuesdays?

----------


## Kris

Of course  ::):

----------

